# Overclocking a Kindle



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I found a forum that explains how to overclock the processor on a Fire. I was curious if there is a way to overclock a Paperwhite?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmmm.. Is the Paperwhite using the Android OS?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hmmmmm.. Is the Paperwhite using the Android OS?


I don't think so.

But, in general, I would not recommend doing any of this sort of stuff with a device that's till under warranty.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I know it sounds ridiculous lol. I just have this thing about wanting to tinker with gadgets.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

So Matt did you jailbreak and install some hacks? (I did. Don't know about overclocking though, haven't done that on any device)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What does 'overclocking' actually mean, in this context?


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Booklover, I did not know that you could do that with a Paperwhite! Any links to share?

Linjeakel, I guess I mean finding a way to make the processor faster.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Oh heck yes Matt. It's not all that hard, and once you have applied the jailbreak, and some prerequisites, you can apply JB Patch which allows you to adjust margin settings. You can also apply Collections Manager, which allows you to have collections within collections.

Here is the thread for the jailbreak http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198446

This also works on the Kindle Touch. For that one I used the Live USB stick thingy to go back to a previous firmware version of the Kindle Touch, to apply the jailbreak http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206064

I also use the older version of JBPatch which allows me to adjust the font size table. The newer version doesn't allow that (there were some issues). I also applied the back door lock hack so that Amazon can't automatically update my Kindles. I don't want them updated.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, booklover888!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Speaking of faster, my Kindle Touch seems faster than my Paperwhite. For example, after loading or removing books via Calibre, and then ejecting, the Touch shows the changes MUCH faster than the Paperwhite.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Faster is all relative. I remember when I used my K1. I had about 1600 books on it and doing a search took 8 minutes at the very least. Yes, I did time it.  . Sometimes going from menu to menu took about 2-3 minutes. 
I skipped the K2 and when I got my K3, I thought it was blazing fast.  

My PW is faster than my K3. Not sure what any faster would do for my reading experience. If I could only read faster so I could get my TBR mountain down a bit. So many books, so little time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be sure everyone is aware: IF you tinker with the OS via jailbreaks or hacks or anything of that sort, you are likely voiding the warranty.  IF you screw it up and the thing doesn't work, Amazon will not be obliged to replace the device for you.  So I don't really recommend doing any of this stuff unless the device is out of warranty, or you don't really care about warranty service.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

booklover888 said:


> Oh heck yes Matt. It's not all that hard, and once you have applied the jailbreak, and some prerequisites, you can apply JB Patch which allows you to adjust margin settings. You can also apply Collections Manager, which allows you to have collections within collections.
> 
> Here is the thread for the jailbreak http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198446
> 
> ...


I'm not much into over clocking but the collection within collections is something I'd find useful. Not going to hack my PW but now I know it can be done, I'm going to add it to my list of thing to pester Amazon about.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

All three of my e-ink devices are hacked, and I wouldn't have it any other way. Only my PW is under warranty. It would be easy to return to stock, if I had to do so.

My Fires are not hacked, and I wouldn't do those before the warranty expired.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I toodled off to the Mobileread site... tinkered a little.... and I LOVE the Collections Manager!!  

I root all of my devices.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I toodled off to the Mobileread site... tinkered a little.... and I LOVE the Collections Manager!!
> 
> I root all of my devices.


Awesome! I try not to overuse collections manager, but it sure comes in handy when I need it!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

kindlematt said:


> Linjeakel, I guess I mean finding a way to make the processor faster.


I think my PW is fast enough for my needs.

I was into all this jailbreaking and hacking and using calibre and collections software and all the rest of it, back when I had my K2. In the end I just decided I much rather spend all that time and effort reading the books on the device instead of playing with the software/firmware/hardware etc.

Now I'm much more relaxed about it and just enjoy my Kindle. I'm sure I'm getting more books read too - which was the whole point of buying a Kindle in the first place....


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> JIF you screw it up and the thing doesn't work, Amazon will not be obliged to replace the device for you.


They aren't obliged, but have you ever heard of them actually billing a customer because the warranty return Kindle was running the wrong software?

I would have thought that snooping around in a returned Kindle was a waste of employee time, and might even generate bad publicity and/or legal problems. Better to wipe the device, apply a new OS, and sell it into the reconditioned marketplace.

Personally, I have no interest in rooting, much less overclocking. But if someone else does, it could be a creative use of their device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agreed. . . I've not heard anyone say they've had Amazon refuse to replace something because the warranty was void. In fact I've heard they _have_ replaced devices when the person flat out said, "I dropped it and the screen broke". Which they would be under no obligation to do. And they've replaced devices out of warranty depending on what problem is reported.

But, the fact remains that playing with the software this way does technically void the warranty. Each person needs to assess for themselves what they think the risk is -- based on the likelihood of them 'bricking' the device as well as the probability of Amazon refusing to replace it if that's the reason it stops working.

I would agree that if everything is hunky dory and something goes wrong later, unrelated to any hacking or rooting, that they would not bother to check whether that had been done.


----------



## andyrigley (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm guessing none of this applies to a 'standard generation' kindle.?
Just curious. Not sure there would be any point, but I could be missing something.


----------

